# Prima Infinity (tyre & trim dressing)



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Infinity doesn't really get mentioned at all here on Detailing World, I've been trying a few products in the Prima range recently and have been very impressed by everything so I was very interested to see what Infinity is like.










At £15.95 for 475ml that puts it in the (not exactly cheap) Auto Finesse Revive price area. It has the consistency of yoghurt which makes it really easy to apply, the smell is nothing special, it's kind of similar to emulsion paint.

Here are some 50/50's:













































































































I have tried it on tyres (sorry don't have any photos) and it does give a really nice finish with little gloss, I can't stand tyre dressings that are really glossy, they just look tacky (in both senses of the word). I'm personally not fond of crème's or gels for tyres though, I find they can sometimes be a bit awkward to get in between the lettering and patterns on the tyre wall. I much prefer using the thin liquid dressings like CarPro Perl as they spread to every crevice very easily, also I think Perl edges it on looks so that remains my favourite tyre dressing.

Infinity though has to be my favourite trim dressing. I prefer gels/crèmes for trim as you can apply them more precisely so don't get product all over the surrounding paintwork as I tend to do with thin liquids. Infinity has such a nice natural satin finish and I think it looks better than Perl as it is more consistent and has a stronger darkening effect.

Here is a shot where I tried Infinity and Perl side by side shot on some 8 year old Volvo V70 trim. Infinity is on the left. Perl is on the right.










I still need to do some more tests to be sure on what the durability is like but I would say it starts to fall off after about 3 or 4 weeks.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Looks good, will be interesting to see how durable it is


----------



## Aps-direct (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks good.


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Nice, I like the prima range.

Hydro seal is awesome too. For some reason I sold mine on though.


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

Have been using Infinity for a while now and it's bloody good. Use it on trim and tyres and gives a lovely finish. As said, I dislike very glossy dressings and this, with Nero for interior trim, is just right.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

Bulkhead said:


> Have been using Infinity for a while now and it's bloody good. Use it on trim and tyres and gives a lovely finish.....


How durable is the Infinity


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting your findings...:thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Looks a very nice dressing for sure.


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

Looks good


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

lowejackson said:


> How durable is the Infinity


Not sure on trim as I renew every time I wash - 2-3 weeks. However, on tyres it seems to outlast Meg's Endurance that I previously used. Conditions are a little different over here though but I would say it's still lasts pretty well.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

That looks like a fantastic dressing. Must need for mimi trims.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

id_doug said:


> Looks good, will be interesting to see how durable it is


Well on tyres, I didn't really keep a good track of it and since I've only tried it once it's difficult to say with any certainty as the weather and mileage driven has a big effect on durability of tyre dressings. It seems to hold up very well though.

On trim it probably drops off after about 3 weeks, I have seen signs of it still there after 5 weeks but it was very faint.



Spoony said:


> Nice, I like the prima range.
> 
> Hydro seal is awesome too. For some reason I sold mine on though.


Yeah they do some very good products, I'm suprized they aren't a bit more widely available.



Bulkhead said:


> Have been using Infinity for a while now and it's bloody good. Use it on trim and tyres and gives a lovely finish. As said, I dislike very glossy dressings and this, with Nero for interior trim, is just right.


Yeah very good isn't it. It seems we're the only ones that use it :lol:.



great gonzo said:


> That looks like a fantastic dressing. Must need for mimi trims.


Absoloutly, Mini's have almost got as much trim as paint :lol:.


----------

